# Is Canberra the Kayak fishing hub of Australia?



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

30% of the mod team are from Canberra (claiming red)
50% of the legends of AKFF are from Canberra.

Why do we produce the goods so often?

Why are we that much better than everyone else?

Discuss.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

when you say 'hub' do you actually mean 'butt'?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Davey G said:


> when you say 'hub' do you actually mean 'butthole'?


and here i was formulating and polite and PC rebuttal...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Josh , its the rarefied air exuded by the politicians at the Throne of Australia , :shock: and they wont tolerate mediocrity in their kingdom. But Josh , I cant let you claim Leigh, as he was just a blow in to Canberra in the first place and theres some doubt about the Squidder as hes a Melbourne boy , but Paff well , theres a gentleman and a delightful and funny man , you may claim him , but mate there is also yourself , a fisherman of note and a scribe par excellance , and Craig , yes , well , i can see where your coming from here champ . :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

throughout society are lots of wankers who are either failed union reps or failed businesspeople. these people are generally opinionated and like giving orders. as they are all too obese to join the army and give orders or in the females case they are way too ugly to get a partner (and give orders), they join a political party.

every 4 years the people of australia vote them out of our suburbs (sort of like in survivor where you are voted off the island). as a little joke we make them think they are going to represent us but really we are just glad to be rid of them for 4 years.

we all brought some old dry farmland out near a refueling station for people travelling to thredbo. this we called canberra which means "place of exile" we are so happy to be rid of these dropkicks for 4 years that most of us happily contribute 1/3 of our income just to keep them quarantined.

the kayaking fraternity of canberra have managed to start some bizarre plan to get water flowing in the murray-darling. meanwhile they train in lake BG. as soon as the river starts flowing again ,they are all going to head to the river and get the hell out of town. at this point the airforce will be called in, to airstrike the place and we will use that extra 1/3 of our income to buy new zealand.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Its hard to argue that it is not the hub when there is a fishig team based out of here called...team Total Domination..... 

Fishing wise....

Coastal /Coast
Coastal /Esturies 
local lakes
Snowies
Googong

So plenty of practice all year round....

Go Canberra!!!!!


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

FishWhisperer said:


> Its Fishing wise....
> 
> Coastal /Coast
> Coastal /Esturies


Um...don't you need a coastline to have coastal fishing? :?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FishWhisperer said:


> Snowies


And don't you also need snow fed rivers to produce trout???

Sooo let see, no coast, no snow fed rivers, no trout.

That leaves.... a couple of ponds, some carp, a shiteload of redfin and one or 2 natives. Oh, don't forget the crappy weather. But you do have a fishing group called 'Team Domination' (they're not based in Fishwyck are they??)

Yep, sounds like the kayak fishing butthole of Australia to me. ;-) 8)


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > we will use that extra 1/3 of our income to buy new zealand.
> ...


I assure you the fishing is much better.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hmmm Canberra well I have fished there meet some good blokes, but really the hub. More like the spare tyre in the boot of fishing. Its useful and works great, but its full of hot air and easy to forget about :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

My coastal and snowy comments were merely stating that everything is a good drive away....Canberra HUB being the centre of all of those.....Not much here your right but your 2hrs drive from a plethora of options...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

FishWhisperer said:


> My coastal and snowy comments were merely stating that everything is a good drive away....Canberra HUB being the centre of all of those.....


So Alice Springs is the hub of the best fishing Australia has to offer?


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I grew up on the coast and went fishing twice.
I move away to Canberra and I catch the fishing bug... 
"Absense makes the heart grow fonder"

edit: Actually it's probably that all the other states are out fishing while us Canberrans are on the forums talking about fishing


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Peril said:


> FishWhisperer said:
> 
> 
> > My coastal and snowy comments were merely stating that everything is a good drive away....Canberra HUB being the centre of all of those.....
> ...


Are the spots a 2hr drive??????? Which I mentioned the sentence after.......


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Trip report stats:
QLD 47
NSW 34
ACT 4


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

> Why are we that much better than everyone else?
> 
> Discuss.


Koich,

If you are saying that the hub of Kayak Fishing in Australia is actually made up of a mob of mediocre, ego-maniacal wankers, their hangers-on and an army of overpaid, so-called Public Servants, most of whom wouldn't work in an iron lung, then maybe the rest of us need to find a new sport. This could get us a real bad rep!

As for Canberra being the "centre" ... well, even a pimple on a backside has a 'centre'! In fact, maybe you are right 

Discuss!

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

So bit off more than u can chew here Josh...

I have tried this before, lost badly (Depths of Winter not helping).

BTW for the haters, I can catch Trout within 30 minutes from my door in the A.C.T ;-)

They aint called 'Introduced ferals' for nothing...


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

oooooo feel the jealousy :lol:

It's so green in here it's like the Daintree.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

your funny


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

koich said:


> oooooo feel the jealousy :lol:
> 
> It's so green in here it's like the Daintree.


Exactly Mr Koich - the 'green' however, actually comes from the hue of colour being irradiated from the faces of all those who also live in The Fishless Province - I believe the terminology is 'green with envy'.
Unfortuantly for you poor souls, who quite likely did something terrible in their past lives so as to end up living there in the first place - you are all in fact green with envy of all of the rest of (lucky) us who don't live in 'the Luxembourg of the southern hemisphere'.... :twisted:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Is Canberra the kayak fishing hub of Australia ?

Canberra is an Aboriginal word meaning "Meeting place",,Aboriginals started yak fishing in wood canoes 50,000 years ago in the area(with spears) so the answer is YES and has been for almost 50,000 years ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

+30000 shorty


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

actually , i find canberrans very good people in general. its probably the ideal sized town/city and its well planned. 
bris,syd,melb are now too big and traffic causes people to lose contact with old friends. 
one of the best things about fishing is being on the road at 5 am on a sunday when there is no traffic. all other times its a nightmare.

and koich, i like the flag, very emo.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

grinner said:


> and koich, i like the flag, very emo.


a black flag is not emo sir. It's much older than that. ;-)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

koich said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > and koich, i like the flag, very emo.
> ...


does it mean a compulsory drive thru penalty in motor racing ?


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

AndyC said:


> If you are saying that the hub of Kayak Fishing in Australia is actually made up of a mob of mediocre, ego-maniacal wankers, their hangers-on and an army of overpaid, so-called Public Servants, most of whom wouldn't work in an iron lung, then maybe the rest of us need to find a new sport. This could get us a real bad rep!
> 
> As for Canberra being the "centre" ... well, even a pimple on a backside has a 'centre'! In fact, maybe you are right


Why are people so unkind???

envy does bring out the worst in people


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Paddy,

I just saw your signature....... :lol:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The Massive Hub


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Have any of you Canberrans ever fly-fished the Blue Water Holes? You're about the nearest town to that spot.
Used to be full of fat Rainbows that knew every rock to dive under when hooked. 
Wonderful place to fish! But... the last time I fished there it was devoid of those wonderful rainbows, and I actually witnessed two shags chasing one little rainbow... wonder why the fish were gone!
Jimbo


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Aboriginals started yak fishing in wood canoes 50,000 years ago in the area(with spears) so the answer is YES and has been for almost 50,000 years ;-)


And they built Lake Burley Griffin...

with the help of a giant, really thirsty frog


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

dishley said:


> Trip report stats:
> QLD 47
> NSW 34
> ACT 4


enough said in my not so humble opinion


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Im from Sydney but work in Canberra every now and again and Im a self confessed Canberra lover, forget what the knockers say! Its great, apart from the fact its miles away from salt water and thus, i could never bring myself to move there, but i Like it! . As for catching noxious pests and battling to reach a respectable PB on a native species for years and years, No thanks. I think i will stick to my bream, whiting, flathead, jewfish, tailor, tuna, marlin, dollies, snapper, the list goes on.
Yak fishing capital i think not. Its heart is in the right place though i dont mind Canberra  (apart from that redheaded pear with the long ear lobes who talks like a retard)

Musty


----------



## willowonfire (Sep 18, 2008)

patwah said:


> Trip report by Author:comparative analysis start:/ AKFF state-member-prorata-:/analysis end
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

patwah said:


> willowonfire said:
> 
> 
> > What no Vics in the poll. Let me be the 1.
> ...


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

the statistics are not fair
havent those in canberra more time to write reports

anyway - if canberra is the hub - i am glad soomething is happening there


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

eagle4031 said:


> the statistics are not fair
> havent those in canberra more time to write reports


No, it's just that we are better at it as officious bureaucratic poindexters.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

punchanello said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > the statistics are not fair
> ...


i should have realised :?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there no stopping the massive?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I can now honestly and seriously say, 
"I AM THE 1% ! ! !"


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

Just looking around Batemans Bay this weekend. Have concluded there is no one in Canberra.Visited the so called Hub last week, bought a bucket of chicken wings from that well known outlet. All of them left ones with more than a greenish tinge.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

BigGee said:


> robbiew said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking around Batemans Bay this weekend. Have concluded there is no one in Canberra.
> ...


aha further evidence of not much being done :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

patwah said:


> Obama dropped in, so did the Queen
> 
> Royalty and power recognises the Hub


it is easier for security - not many people


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

BigGee said:


> robbiew said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking around Batemans Bay this weekend. Have concluded there is no one in Canberra.
> ...


And although most people around here whinge about it, this town would be going nowhere without the Canberra tourists


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

C-bra is mad pimp.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

craig450 said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> > robbiew said:
> ...


Craig hearts Yogi's


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

C-Fiddy is a yogi for life.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

patwah said:


> Do you have Barrels in your backyard?


 :lol: :lol: 
yes - of course i do - what a silly question


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

patwah said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


we even have a song

"roll out the barrel..."


----------

